# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Božićno darivanje 2007

## Pliska

Evo ja otvaram novu temu jer se ona na Posvajanju već razvukla na 3. str.,   :Smile:   a tamo su i lanjsko i predlanjsko darivanje.

Za one koje neznaju, radi se o darivanju djece iz doma Ivana Brlić Mažuranić u Lovranu. Ima 26 djece + 6 "velikih" u stambenoj zajednici. To je inaće već 10 god. da ja osobno obilazim taj dom i da se nose darovi. Svake godine gledam da organizacija bude sve bolje i to mi/nam nekako i uspjeva. Djeca su uvijek presretna jer smo mi jedini koji ih pitamo šta žele za Božić pa im to i poklonimo.

Novina ove godine je da smo ograničili vrijednost poklona na 300,00 kn po dijetetu i lijepo Vas molim da ne prelazite tu granicu jer onda bude neugodnosti među djecom. Ako želite/možete odvojiti više kunića, onda kupite ostale "potrepštine" koje su uvijek dobrodošle   :Smile:  

_ms. ivy editirala_

Želja nam je ove godine (uz dogovor sa ravnateljicom doma) da otvorimo račun u jednoj trgovini odjeće kako bi se djeca mogla malo bolje obući za Božić. Nemoram ni napomenuti da nam je za to potreban novac i sponzori koje "ganjamo" na sve strane.

Poslati ću listu na pp svima koji se jave ovdje ili meni na pp i obavezno mi javite ako i šta ste odlučili kupiti tako da maknem sa liste.

Ako imate pitanja (iako sam napisala poveće objašnjenje   :Embarassed:  ) tu sam   :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

Evo koga zanima i stara tema pa da si pročitate   :Smile:  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17733

----------


## sanja74

mogu i meni podaci   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

pliska, i mi ponovo želimo sudjelovati, ali ćemo sankovićka, hajvi i ja uzeti jedno dijete... (podatke molim na pp)

puno je akcija ove godine   :Smile:  

 :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

Vidiš to sam zaboravila napomenuti da se vi slobodno udružite i kupite jedan poklon. Kako vama odgovara meni je ok   :Smile:  

sanja, apri imete pp   :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Može meni popis?

----------


## Charlie

Molim popis i meni!

----------


## dolega

i meni!

----------


## daddycool

i meni molim   :Smile:

----------


## Lu

i meni

----------


## jadranka605

i meni

----------


## Frida

i meni

----------


## Poslid

Adrijana i ja bismo zajedno jednog dečkića iz grupe Leptirići ako ima još "slobodnih"

----------


## Romina

i ja bih sa nekim jednog dečkića ili curu

----------


## nikolina29

*pliska* možeš i meni poslati popis

----------


## lara01

i ja molim popis

----------


## Pliska

Poslid dogovorila sam sa Adrijanom   :Smile:

----------


## Romina

kad možemo očekivati popis i kak to uopće ide?

----------


## Tiwi

*Pliska* ovo mi je prekrasno. 

Željela bih te pitati, smijem li se poslužiti tvojom idejom? Ima u mom kraju jedan mali dom za nezbrinutu djecu pa bih pokušala nešto ovakvo - jako mi to zvuči lijepo i toplo. A oduvijek me nešto u srcu vuče da radim ili sudjelujem u takvim akcijama.

----------


## Slavica

Pliz stavite javno kaj se treba, vjerujem da ce se tada vise nas javiti   :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Tiwi, ja isto mislim da je ovo prekrasno i svakako je dobro napraviti tako i drugdje. Go for it!

A što je s Nazorovom? Nije li prošle godine bila akcija i za njih?

----------


## Honey

> Tiwi, ja isto mislim da je ovo prekrasno i svakako je dobro napraviti tako i drugdje. Go for it!
> 
> A što je s Nazorovom? Nije li prošle godine bila akcija i za njih?


Evo otvorila maxovamama topik Ovdje za njih  :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

> *Pliska* ovo mi je prekrasno. 
> 
> Željela bih te pitati, smijem li se poslužiti tvojom idejom? Ima u mom kraju jedan mali dom za nezbrinutu djecu pa bih pokušala nešto ovakvo - jako mi to zvuči lijepo i toplo. A oduvijek me nešto u srcu vuče da radim ili sudjelujem u takvim akcijama.


Tiwi, nazovi "tvoj" dom i pitaj ih. Ne vidim razloga da te odbiju. Ja sam tako prije 10 godina. 
I kakvo je to pitanje jel se smiješ poslužiti mojom idejom? Pa naravno da možeš! Kad bi barem svaki dom imao po jednog dosadnog iniciatora koji davi ljude oko sebe kao ja svake godine   :Razz:  

Romina evo šaljem ti popis. Oprostite cure ali imam brdo pp-ova  i ne stignem tako brzo poslati svima. Evo idem slati   :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

> Pliz stavite javno kaj se treba, vjerujem da ce se tada vise nas javiti


Nemogu staviti javno jer su njihova imena na listi i nebi bilo fer prema njima. 

Mogu reći samo da su najmanja djeca dobila donatore i da su ostali većinom pubertetlije koji žele (većina) mp4. Čekam povratnu informaciju o cijenama mp4 jer ako prelazi 300,00 kn onda ćemo kupovati mp3.
Ima i nešto odjeće kao želja i 2 para rola   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Mislim da su najjeftiniji mp4 po 400 kn, a mp3 se može nabaviti po 200-250 kn.

----------


## Adrijana

Mp3 player sam danas vidjela u Merkuru za 199 kn, Smartboxov, a MP4 playsr za 350 kn

----------


## Pliska

Treba mi sve zajedno 8 kom pa možda izvućem i kakav popust na količinu. Ma još ću ja kopati i daviti trgovce   :Grin:   Ja sam ipak dosadna trudnica i nemože mi nitko reći "NE"   :Grin:

----------


## Romina

aleksandra i ja ćemo kupiti nešto za jednog dečka  :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

> aleksandra i ja ćemo kupiti nešto za jednog dečka


Ok, javi mi samo koga ste odabrale pa da ga skinem sa liste   :Wink:

----------


## Pliska

> Romina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aleksandra i ja ćemo kupiti nešto za jednog dečka 
> 
> 
> Ok, javi mi samo koga ste odabrale pa da ga skinem sa liste


Ili misliš na a70v  :?  Ako je ta aleksandra u pitanju onda imam već zabilježeno   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Pliska imaš PP. Hitno je.

----------


## apricot

Pliska, koliko ih je još ostalo?
Nikako ne bi bilo dobro da ih bude nekoliko koji neće dobiti paketić.

----------


## Poslid

Napisat ću tu, jer mi je hitno.

Naime ja sam jučer pokazala svojoj kolegici s posla popis i ona je na putu doma jednostavno ušla u trgovinu i kupila čizmice i fen za djevojčicu iz grupe  Gljivice. 
Pa vas molim, ako je netko "uzeo" tu djevojčicu, a još nije kupio poklon da si odabere neko drugo dijete.

----------


## Pliska

> Pliska, koliko ih je još ostalo?
> Nikako ne bi bilo dobro da ih bude nekoliko koji neće dobiti paketić.


Ostalo ih je samo 6 ali i za njih imam već nekoga samo čekam potvrdu   :Smile:  

Još ih je 6 u stambenoj ali za njih nemam još ni želje pa nisu na spisku.

----------


## apricot

Pliska, aj sad reci hoće li opet biti i zagrebačko skupljanje na hrpu ili da se sami snalazimo za transport do Lovrana?

----------


## Adrijana

> Pliska, aj sad reci hoće li opet biti i zagrebačko skupljanje na hrpu ili da se sami snalazimo za transport do Lovrana?


I mene ovo zanima jer mi je lakše dofurati paket u Zg nego slati u Lovran pošto se radi o biciklu

----------


## Pliska

Vi zapravo u Lovran ne šaljete ništa nego u Umag kod mene   :Smile:  

Za vas iz Zg jedino mogu predložiti da se dogovorite da sve skupa pošaljete npr. Lagermaxom jer mislim da je jeftinije, a pogotovo što moj stric ima ugovor s njima pa možemo preko njega.

Druga varijanta je autobusom za veće pakete kao što je Adrijanin.

----------


## apricot

prošli put se slalo iz zagreba.

ok, možemo pitati bus-prijevoznika da to poveze bez naknade jerbo je riječ o humanitarnoj akciji.
ja preuzimam na sebe da zovem, ali prikupljati neću ništa nego bismo svi trebali doći u neko vrijeme na kolodvor ili bi netko preuzeo na sebe da bude sabirni centar.

može li popis svih zagrepčana koji sudjeluju?
i ime prijevoznika koji vozi zagreb-umag?

----------


## sanja74

sudjelujem.

prije 2 godine je kod mene bio "sabirni centar", pa ako treba može ponovo.

----------


## apricot

onda molimo sve zagrepčane da se jave sanji 74.

sanja, ti zadaj rok, a ja ću riješiti sa prijevoznikom da nam omogući besplatan prijevoz do Umaga.

----------


## mamma san

Pliska, da li je ostalo još koje starije dijete?   :Smile:

----------


## nikolina29

*pliska* šta je na kraju odlučeno da li se kupuje mp3 ili mp4? Da li se njima može poslati i neki paket za sve, npr. čokolade, slatkiši ili nekakve potrebštine za školu?

----------


## Gost 1

Nadam se da nisam zakasnila, spor mi trudnički mozak...

----------


## Pliska

> Pliska, da li je ostalo još koje starije dijete?


Je, ima ih još nekoliko, a i jedan malecki mi je ostao koji želi role i igračke   :Smile:  




> pliska šta je na kraju odlučeno da li se kupuje mp3 ili mp4? Da li se njima može poslati i neki paket za sve, npr. čokolade, slatkiši ili nekakve potrebštine za školu?


Kupuje se mp4 jer ima ih po manje od 300,00 kn. Ako Jedna je dobra duša već kupila jedan, a ostale dobre dušice su pronašle gdje ih još ima   :Smile:   Ako se ne snađeš, ja ti pomognem.
Slatkiši, školski pribor, kozmetika i sl. uvijek treba pa je svaki takav paket itekako dobro došao   :Smile:  





> Nadam se da nisam zakasnila, spor mi trudnički mozak


Nisi zakasnila. Pošaljem ti kasnije listu "ostalih"   :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

*ZG prikupljanje - do 12.12.07*

Prikupljanje poklona u Zg (u dogovoru s Pliskom) će biti kod mene zaključno s 12.12. Molim sve zainteresirane da mi se jave na pp, pa se dalje dogovorimo.

----------


## apricot

odlično, Sanja

znači, išlo bi 13.12. za Umag, da mogu reći nekome od koga ću tražiti besplatan prijevoz

----------


## apricot

Jedini odgovarajući prijevoznik nam je Istra promet d.o.o.
taj kreće iz Zagreba u 15:15, u Umag stiže u 20:10.

Ostali kreću iz Zagreba iza ponoći ili stižu u Umag u 3:15, a to nam nije baš prihvatljivo.

sanjo, jel ti ok taj u 15:15, hoćeš li se moći organizirati?

----------


## sanja74

> odlično, Sanja
> 
> znači, išlo bi 13.12. za Umag, da mogu reći nekome od koga ću tražiti besplatan prijevoz


Pliski bi odgovaralo čim ranije, najkasnije do 15.12. Ovisi kako ćeš nažicati.   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

> sanjo, jel ti ok taj u 15:15, hoćeš li se moći organizirati?


Trebalo bi poklone negdje otfurati u to vrijeme?

Mogla bi žicati MMa da to obavi (ako je u Zg). Provjerim, pa javim.. Samo reci što bi trebalo.

----------


## apricot

sad me pusti da malo tulim jer je direktor Istra prometa tako veselo dopustio da prevozimo kad hoćemo i što hoćemo   :Sad:   :D 

Dakle, trebalo bi svu tu robu od tebe prevesti na AK i strpati u taj bus u 15:15.

Samo treba gospodina Sandra, direktora, nazvati taj dan da on može napomenuti šoferu. To ja preuzimam na sebe.

----------


## sanja74

Probam to danas organizirati (MM, svekar..) pa javim. Al mislim da neće biti problema.

----------


## Gost 1

:Bouncing:  Apri ti si zmaj

----------


## Pliska

Apri, Sanja   :Naklon:  

Vidiš ti šta su ti naši Umažani dobrog srca   :Grin:   I prijevoz nam je besplatan. Mora da si ga dobro šarmirala Apri.

----------


## Romina

Moja šogorica i ostatak i djelatnici dućana u kojem radi bi nekako sudjelovali u svemu ovome pa sam im rekla da slože paket pun slatkiša,jel to ok?

----------


## Pliska

Romina imaš pp   :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Pliska*...poslala si mi pp..ali ne znam veličine djece, ako bi recimo trenerku...ima li još tko slobodan...

----------


## Adrijana

Sanja74 poslala sam ti pp   :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

Ovako, jučer me nazvala jedna dobra duša koja svake godine sudjeluje i "pokupila" je svu djecu što su ostala osim jednog dečka koji bi mobitel. 

Tako da, tko želi sudjelovati, može poslati potrošni materijal: kozmetika, slatkiši, školski pribor, stvari za bebe...

Ostali su nam još šestero koji su u stambenoj i imaju između 18 i 21 g. ali oni bi najradije đeparac pa ću ja s njima to nekako rješiti   :Wink:

----------


## Pliska

E još nešto sam zaboravila napomenuti, napišite na pakete ime djeteta za koje je paket jer inaće ću se ja izgubiti među svim paketima. Ako stavite u ukrasne vrećice, zatvorite ih klamaricom ili selotejpom da nebi šta ispalo i isto napišite ime. 

Ne trebate ih zamotavati ako vam se neda, to ću ja kad stignu   :Wink:

----------


## sanja74

MM rekao da će organizirati prijevoz.

Tokom dana javim svoje kontakt podatke svima koji su mi poslali pp.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

sanjo, ajde meni na mail iz profila, molim te...
dobivam jako puno pp, pa se bojim da ne iscuri.
ti si u Novom Zagrebu negdje, jelda?

----------


## sanja74

> ti si u Novom Zagrebu negdje, jelda?


Nekad bila. Sad smo u Savskoj. Imaš mail.  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Aj neka se ja ubacim...imam mob za dečka posljednjeg..kako mu je ime i kuda da to šaljem... :?  Pliska..čekam tvoj pp... :D

----------


## nikolina29

*pliska*  ja sam im mislila poslati neke sitnice (slatkiše, stvari za školu i sl. ) pa me zanima da li i takve pakete šaljem tebi ili direktno njima u dom?

----------


## Adrijana

Paketi od Poslid i mene putuju danas za Zg.

Sanja74 hvala ti puno  :D  :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Paket od *bzare* i mene šaljem sutra....  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

naš paket stiže sanji u ponedjeljak

----------


## ms. ivy

a da?

----------


## apricot

pa zar se nismo jučer dogovorile?!

u ponedjeljak ga kupim kod tebe i mamme san, ubacujem još neke dijelove, idem u TL na zamotavanje i nosim Sanji.
Šta se čudiš?   :Razz:

----------


## Romina

alexandra i ja smo kupile poklon i još samo čekamo slatkiše...do 15-og imamo vremena jel tak?

----------


## Pliska

I ja sam bila jučer u kupovini, ali nisam još gotova. Imam vremena do 15.tog   :Razz:  

nikolina29 pošalji slobodno meni. Ja idem tamo sa kombijem pa imam puuuuuuuuuno mjesta   :Smile:   Pošaljem ti podatke na pp ako ih još nisi dobila
Neznam više kome sam sve dala moju adresu.

----------


## nikolina29

*pliska* nemam adresu, molim te pošalji mi na pp  :Smile:

----------


## Gost 1

Sanja74, javi mi se pliz na pp...

----------


## sanja74

> Paketi od Poslid i mene putuju danas za Zg.
> 
> Sanja74 hvala ti puno  :D  :D


Paket stigao i spremljen na sigurno!   :Heart:  

K. mi je jučer imala rođendan, pa smo svi skupa u gužvi oko proslave.

----------


## sanja74

> alexandra i ja smo kupile poklon i još samo čekamo slatkiše...do 15-og imamo vremena jel tak?


Ako hoćeš slati zajedničkom pošiljkom iz Zg, ona kreće put Umaga 13.12. 
Ili sama pošalješ poštom da u Umag stigne do 15.12.

----------


## sanja74

Molba:

ovih dana me bezbroj ljudi zove na mob. Između ostalog:
- tražim bebisitericu, pa mi je mob na "moj posao"
- kćer mi slavi rođendan, pa imamo više proslava
- ova akcija
Uz to mi je i velika gužva na poslu, pa se ne mogu uvijek javiti.

Ako netko zove zbog ove akcije, a ja se ne javim nek mi pošalje sms i odgovorim mu čim stignem.   :Kiss:

----------


## piplica

Da li možda taj bus koji ide iz Zagreba za Umag prolazi kroz Pulu, pa da i ja samo dodam svoj paketić?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Romina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> alexandra i ja smo kupile poklon i još samo čekamo slatkiše...do 15-og imamo vremena jel tak?
> 
> 
> Ako hoćeš slati zajedničkom pošiljkom iz Zg, ona kreće put Umaga 13.12. 
> Ili sama pošalješ poštom da u Umag stigne do 15.12.


bit će do 13. kod tebe da ode s ostalim paketima

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Pliska*...javi mi molim te kada ti stigne paket iz Požege!! Poslan u subotu..  :Kiss:

----------


## Pliska

> *Pliska*...javi mi molim te kada ti stigne paket iz Požege!! Poslan u subotu..


Stigo danas  :D  Ja nemogu vjerovati da si ga poslala u subotu i da je već danas kod mene  :shock:  Mora da su se u pošti uplašili zadnji put kad sam digla buku i galamu   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Molba:
> 
> ovih dana me bezbroj ljudi zove na mob. Između ostalog:
> - tražim bebisitericu, pa mi je mob na "moj posao"
> - kćer mi slavi rođendan, pa imamo više proslava
> - ova akcija
> Uz to mi je i velika gužva na poslu, pa se ne mogu uvijek javiti.
> 
> Ako netko zove zbog ove akcije, a ja se ne javim nek mi pošalje sms i odgovorim mu čim stignem.


Molba:
daj broj moba na pp

----------


## apricot

pokloni zapakirani, čestitka napisana...
neka putuje sretno   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

se mora predati do 12.12. ili može još 13. dopodne, malo sam u zeitnottu

----------


## sanja74

> se mora predati do 12.12. ili može još 13. dopodne, malo sam u zeitnottu

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

jopet ne znam odgovor 8)

----------


## sanja74

hmmm.. nešto ga "popapalo"   :Grin:  

dogovorim s Pliskom i javim sutra.

----------


## ms. ivy

> pokloni zapakirani, čestitka napisana...
> neka putuje sretno


  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Pokloni se mogu predati u Zg zaključno s ovim petkom.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Pokloni se mogu predati u Zg zaključno s ovim petkom.


 :D

----------


## apricot

Zagrebački paketi kreću u subotu, 15.12. u 15:15 i samo tada ćemo imati osiguran beplatan prijevoz do Umaga.

Do tada ih svakako treba dobaciti sanji74, a ako vam to ne odgovara, donesite sami na AK, ali na taj bus.
Bus ne ide preko Pule, netko je pitao.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ovo je još bolje, stanujem skoro pa preko puta AK
da ne moram u grad i da ne gnjavim *Sanju74*
hvala *apricot*

----------


## apricot

eto vidiš  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

pametni se lako dogovore
 :Grin:  

OT si ti dobila onaj DVD?

----------


## apricot

jesam, al ga još nismo pogledali   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

podsjećam da zagrebački paketi kreću sutra s Autobusnog Kolodvora (bus za Umag) u 15:15.
Tko nije dostavio sanji74, neka sam donese na AK.

----------


## sanja74

Paketi krenuli prema Umagu.  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

:D   :Love:

----------


## Pliska

Angažirala sam brata i tatu da idu po pakete jer mene, vjerovale ili ne, hvata nekakva gripa. Kod nas bura dere kao nikada pa će dečki umjesto mene to obaviti. 

Javim čim stignu paketi  :D

----------


## Pliska

Paketi su stigli  :D  E sada definitivno više nemogu do prozora u dnevnom boravku   :Laughing:  

Hvala cure   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Pliska, možeš li poslikati tu šarenu gomilicu?

----------


## Pliska

Obavezno ću poslikati. Još moram u ponedjeljak pokupiti neke pakete pa kad budu svi na hrpi napravim par slikica.

----------


## Pliska

Baka mraz izvršila zadatak i dostavila pakete  :D 

Bilo je prekrasno   :Heart:   Najprije su klinci imali priredbu i bili su više nego izvrsni i preslatki, pa smo večerali i onda podjelili poklone. Moram napomenuti da su svadjeca bila prisutna što me najviše razveselilo jer inače uvijek ih nekoliko fali radi škole, obaveza ili nešto drugo. Najprije smo podjelili najmanjima koji su dobili najveće pakete. Da ste samo vidjele kako su bili sretni i kako su oni vukli te teške i ogromne pakete   :Heart:  . Kad je cijela najmanja grupa dobila pakete, zajedno sa tetom su išli u njihovu zajedničku prostoriju da ih tamo otvore i moj sin je išao s njima (kontrolor   :Grin:  ) i kaže da su bili svi jaaaaaaaaako sretni i veseli i da su pokloni jedan ljepši od drugoga.

Onda smo prešli na srednju grupu pa na najveće i svi od reda su presretni, prezadovoljni i od srca se svima zahvaljuju   :Heart:   Najdraži su mi bili uzviki "uaaaaaau to je baš ono što sam zaželio/la!" E to je ljudi moji Božić za mene   :Zaljubljen:  

Moj sin (kontrolor) je išao i pratiti kako veliki u sobama isprobavaju nove uređaje i poklone i kaže "mama oni su tako bili sretni. Odmah su pootvarali sve mp4 i čačkali po njima   :Smile:  " 

Odječa, igračke, čizmice... je sve bilo po mjeri i stvarno su svi bili zadovoljni   :Heart:  

Slikala sam svakoga sa svojim paketom pa ćete dobiti slike i vidjeti tko se krije iza imena kojega ste darivali, ali ćete morati malo pričekati jer aparat nije bio moj, a mene danas niti nema popodne pa ne stignem ništa napraviti.

Još jednom hvala svima od srca i neka vam je sretan Božić kao što je i njima zahvaljujući svima Vama   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

ajme, pliska, kako si ti to preživjela   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:  

Pliska, je li moguće da toj "svojoj" dječici pomažemo i tokom godine?

----------


## Pliska

> ajme, pliska, kako si ti to preživjela


Došli smo sinoć u 23,00 doma i mrtva umorna se uvalila u krevet, a tamo sam stalno bila zaokupljana nećime pa je sve nekako išlo bez problema, ali danas, kad mi stalno pred očima dolaze razne scene, riječi, pitanja i sl. samo suzim   :Heart:

----------


## Adrijana

> Pliska, je li moguće da toj "svojoj" dječici pomažemo i tokom godine?


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> E to je ljudi moji Božić za mene


I za mene   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:   :Love:  ...

----------


## piplica

Evo, i meni je suza krenula...
Hvala ti Pliska na ovim predivnim emocijama koje smo zajedno sa tom djecom i mi iskusili!
 :Love:

----------


## Pliska

> Pliska, je li moguće da toj "svojoj" dječici pomažemo i tokom godine?


Naravno da je moguće. Domu sada dobro dođu donacije jer grade dvoranu odmah iza doma na što su djeca presretna.

A djeci uvijek treba nove odjeće, obuće, kozmetike, slatkiša. Dobro im dođu posjete da se malo poigramo s njima   :Heart:  .

Mislim da bi im najviše od pomoći bilo da pokrenemo malo soc. radnike i sudove pa da se riješe njihovi slučajevi čim prije i da ne odrastu po domovima.

----------


## piplica

Da li su posjete inače dozvoljene ili je potrebno dobiti neko dopuštenje?

----------


## mareena

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  




> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> Pliska, je li moguće da toj "svojoj" dječici pomažemo i tokom godine?
> 
> 
> Naravno da je moguće. Domu sada dobro dođu donacije jer grade dvoranu odmah iza doma na što su djeca presretna.
> ...


TO!!! Ja sam se osvjedočila na primjeru svoje Djevojčice kako se dijete koje bi do punoljetnosti čamilo u domu, može izvući iz doma zahvaljujući upornosti. Da se razumijemo, ne može se svako dijete udomiti (pogotovo ne posvojiti), ali se može pomoći ako se jedna osoba zauzme za jedno dijete. 

Pliska, treba se konzultirati sa stručnim timom Doma, mislim da je ova ideja vrijedna njihove pažnje.

 :Love:

----------


## Pliska

> Da li su posjete inače dozvoljene ili je potrebno dobiti neko dopuštenje?


Koliko ja znam, samo se najaviš. Oni moraju znati tko im dolazi jer ipak su djeca u pitanju.

mereena ideja jest dobra ali je teško izvediva jer malo ljudi ima vremena, živaca, snage i sve ostalo šta treba da se izbori za dijete. Znaš i sama uostalom. Ali možemo probati   :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

*Pliska*, hvala ti što si nam omogućila da toj dječici uljepšamo Božić   :Love:   :Heart: 
Veselim se slikicama!

----------


## daddycool

Pliska, veliko ti HVALA   :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Pliska  :Love:  ,
 mi još čekamo slike...  :Cekam:

----------


## mamma san

Pliska   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Ovdje su fotke poklona koji su krenuli od mene iz Zg.   :Love:

----------


## anna

Pliska to je zaista pravi Bozic!   :Heart:  A sto se tice darivanja tokom cijele godine tu sam...... i cekam slikice.....a mozda bolje da ih i ne vidim  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

pliska, voljela bih se još jednom zahvaliti gospodinu Sandru, direktoru umaškog prijevoznika.
Rado bih priložila neke fotkice, pa te molim da mi pošalješ...

 :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Ja poželjela "mom" dečku kupiti nešto odjeće na ovim rasprodajama. Da li je moguće mu onda to nekako poslati?

----------


## Romina

voljela bih vidjeti fotkice od dečka koji je dobio poklone od alex i mene .....

----------


## pujica

cure, obzirom na nova pravila 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55325

topic ce za par dana biti zakljucan pa vas molim da si spremite informacije i kontakte koji su vam vazni

----------


## Pliska

> Ja poželjela "mom" dečku kupiti nešto odjeće na ovim rasprodajama. Da li je moguće mu onda to nekako poslati?


Kako da ne. Velićinu znaš pa slobodno uzmi. Možeš poslati direktno u dom, sao naznači da je za njega. Javim ti na pp ime i prezime.

Cure, oprostite što još nisam stavila slike, tek sam ih jučer stavila na moj komp i sada ih moram staviti na net pa vam pošaljem link na pp.

----------


## apricot

pliska, možeš li mi direktno mejlati nekoliko, samo da pošaljem tom gospodinu...
tako mi se učinio drag preko telefona, mislim da će biti sretan da vidi kome je izašao u susret...

----------


## Pliska

Hočeš da mu ja odnesem cd sa slikama i bombonijeru? Meni je to usput kad vozim Daniela u školu?

----------


## apricot

joj, to bi bilo super.
ma ne moraš bombonijeru, odnesi CD i zahvali još jednom...
i najavi nas opet za sljedeću godinu   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

> joj, to bi bilo super.
> ma ne moraš bombonijeru, odnesi CD i zahvali još jednom...
> i najavi nas opet za sljedeću godinu


ukoliko se (s obzirom na nova pravila) uspijemo organizirati.

----------


## apricot

sanja, imamo mailove, pronaći ćemo način...
sudjelovale smo u akcijama i puno prije interneta.
tko hoće - pronađe način.
tko neće - pronađe izgovor.

----------


## Pliska

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj, to bi bilo super.
> ma ne moraš bombonijeru, odnesi CD i zahvali još jednom...
> i najavi nas opet za sljedeću godinu  
> 
> 
> ukoliko se (s obzirom na nova pravila) uspijemo organizirati.


Baš  :/ . Nezgodno je preko pp-a takvo što organizirati.

A i pitanje je hoću li ja moći sa malim puzavcem po kući   :Smile:  

Apri daj mi pošalji na pp njegovo prezime ako ga znaš, a ja ću mu sada ispržiti cd   :Smile:  Što se bomboniere tiće, iako tebi možda zvući nevjerojatno ali imam doma nekoliko kg čokolada i barem 5 neraspakiranih bomboniera što sam dobila za Božić, a mi ne jedemo previše čokolade   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

gospodin Sandro, direktor.
Ja ću ga sutra nazvati i reći kako ćeš ti ovih dana doći i donijeti taj CD.

----------


## Pliska

Ok. Dogovoreno.

----------


## sanja74

> sanja, imamo mailove, pronaći ćemo način...
> sudjelovale smo u akcijama i puno prije interneta.
> tko hoće - pronađe način.
> tko neće - pronađe izgovor.


sudjelovala sam i ja u akcijama prije interneta, i Roda. nisu Rode izmislile humanost. 
samo ne vidim kome su i zašto ovakve akcije smetale.

i ne, ne želim raspravljati. 
Rodin forum, Rodina pravila.

----------


## Pliska

Evo poslala sam pp-ove većini pa ako netko nije dobio neka mi se javi. Nebi stavila slike ovdje javno jer ipak su to djeca   :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja javljam da sam dobila :D

----------


## sorciere

> sudjelovala sam i ja u akcijama prije interneta, i Roda. nisu Rode izmislile humanost. 
> samo ne vidim kome su i zašto ovakve akcije smetale.


*X*

ja eventualno naslućujem...

----------


## pujica

zakljucavam u skladu s novim pravilima podforuma

zainteresirani za daljnju pomoc ili informacije mogu se obratiti pliski na pp

----------

